# rf signal on cat6 cable



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes. There are devices called baluns. They're avaliable with a variety of connectors(composite/component/HDMI). Each one has it's own requirements for cable type and number of wires.
http://www.parts-express.com/wizard...=main&WebPage_ID=3&searchFilter=balun&x=0&y=0
http://www.4electronicwarehouse.com/products/niles/c5-cabletv-antenabalun.html


----------

